# Anybody tried an Easton EC90 SL fork on a TCR Comp 1?



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

I'm wondering what the weight loss would be. I'm also wondering if the rake on the fork will slow down the twitchy steering of the stock fork a bit. Would the Easton be more or less stiff compared to the stock fork?

I weigh as much as 170 so I want to steer away from the EC90 SLX. The SL can be gotten for close to $200 at Performance with the discount coupons. Only negative is it will take away from the stock look of the bike.


----------



## j.king (Mar 23, 2005)

Clevor said:


> I'm wondering what the weight loss would be. I'm also wondering if the rake on the fork will slow down the twitchy steering of the stock fork a bit. Would the Easton be more or less stiff compared to the stock fork?
> 
> I weigh as much as 170 so I want to steer away from the EC90 SLX. The SL can be gotten for close to $200 at Performance with the discount coupons. Only negative is it will take away from the stock look of the bike.



I put a Easton SLX on a TCR Comp frame that I rode for awhile. I'm upwards of 180. I wouldn't worry about durability.

I can't say for sure what the weight difference was. The difference in rake (if there actually is one, I never checked specs.) wasn't noticable. I felt the handling to be neutral to slow with the stock fork and the same with the Easton fork on.

The setup in the picture below was in the 15 lb. range with Bontrager Race X Lite wheels on it minus the PowerTap wheel in the picture. Spec'd with Dura Ace 10spd and the Shimano R700 compact crank.

On the stiffness issue, the steerer on the Easton fork was like riding a noodle, the lower portion of the fork may have been stiffer than the stock fork but under sprinting conditions or any condition putting high torque on the handlebar stem area the fork steerer is easily twisted side to side. It put a vagueness in the front end I didn't like.

Did you ever think about upgrading to the fork Giant uses on the Advanced?


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

j.king said:


> I put a Easton SLX on a TCR Comp frame that I rode for awhile. I'm upwards of 180. I wouldn't worry about durability.
> 
> I can't say for sure what the weight difference was. The difference in rake (if there actually is one, I never checked specs.) wasn't noticable. I felt the handling to be neutral to slow with the stock fork and the same with the Easton fork on.
> 
> ...


I weigh around 165 and the stock fork seems pretty stiff to me. It's just that I currently have my TCR Comp 1 down to 15.1 lbs. And that's with the OEM shifters/derailleurs so that means full Ultegra with DA rear, and the 825 gm MegaEXO crank. I was hoping to drop the bike below 15 lbs with a fork that is lighter and maybe not as twitchy.

But I got a lot of answers to this post at Weight Weenies and seems the stock fork weighs around 351 gms uncut, so won't lose that much weight.

I know I can lose a quarter to a third of a pound by going full DA but I'm getting too lazy to spend any more money on this bike as 15.1 lbs is fine by me. DA stuff is pretty $$$, such as shifters and a crank not-on-sale.


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

You could cut steer and turn stem around and get the same fit but no steer flex.I got 13.5lb. F 1 T-Mobile with Clinchers.


----------

